# insanity training



## chrisx (Apr 12, 2009)

has anyone tried the Insanity DVD workout? and does it really live up to the hype it says it does?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Been watching too much QVC? What do you think the likely results from following a high intensity circuit DVD are?

The workouts will certainly burn cals for sure, and if you're an out of shape couch potato then you might get some good results off it. But of you're already training and have a good base of strength and conditioning all this will give you is an alternative cardio workout.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

I do 3 x high intensity circuits a week. helped me shave off quite a bit of BF, as well as run a lot faster.

Insanity is nothing special though, it's just high intensity circuits. you can make up your own

with no rest between sets:

20 pushups

20 up and overs (fence)

20 shoulder press

20 (each leg) step ups

20 burpees

20 jump pullups

20 tyre flips

20 sprints

rest 3 mins, repeat til you puke.

Switch up exercises...I just saved you hundreds of dollars


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

get a kettlebell and do steve maxwell's 300 if you dare


----------



## chrisx (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah to much QVC.I just see it and was talking about it at work wondered if anyone had tried it.

cheers


----------

